# ipw2200 problem when bandwidth used heavily

## Cybersorcerer

Hello,

i am facing a pretty unusual problem with my wlan card. It looks like it gets firmware errors when the network bandwidth is used heavily. For example, i am listening to mp3 music using my Squeezebox 2 streaming client, downloading some stuff with amule and at the same time i emerge openoffice 2 (it was downloading files).

KWifimanager shows that there is no connection at all, then 2 seconds later the connection is back again, and so on. I looked at the syslog and found the error messages below 

```

Oct 30 12:00:01 pille cron[16014]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Oct 30 12:10:01 pille cron[16037]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 30 12:20:01 pille cron[25709]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 30 12:22:49 pille ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting

Oct 30 12:22:49 pille ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

Oct 30 12:27:50 pille ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Oct 30 12:27:50 pille ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

Oct 30 12:29:14 pille su(pam_unix)[25771]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Oct 30 12:30:01 pille cron[25781]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 30 12:31:29 pille ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Oct 30 12:31:29 pille ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.

Oct 30 12:40:01 pille cron[25848]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 30 12:50:01 pille cron[25860]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 30 13:00:01 pille cron[22006]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Oct 30 13:00:01 pille cron[22007]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

```

Now, when i stop for example the streaming client the errors go away and everything works fine from this time on. I am using my wlan right now to write this entry   :Confused: 

Here is the output of lspci for your reference

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.9 [GeForce Go 6800 Ultra] (rev a2)

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

0000:03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

0000:03:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

0000:03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)

```

Last but not least the packages i have emerged 

```
*  net-wireless/ipw2200

      Latest version available: 1.0.8

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8

      Size of downloaded files: 121 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     GPL-2

*  net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

      Latest version available: 2.4

      Latest version installed: 2.4

      Size of downloaded files: 264 kB

      Homepage:    http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

      Description: Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

      License:     ipw2200-fw

```

Has anyone faced similiar problems ? Any help welcome

----------

## dgaffuri

No help, but I've similar problems for my card

```
0000:02:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
```

with every ipw2200 version from 1.0.0 to 1.0.8.

This is from this morning, and I was only browsing

```
# grep ipw2200 /var/log/messages

Oct 30 10:26:44 dgaffuri ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Oct 30 10:26:44 dgaffuri ipw2200: Sysfs 'error' log already exists.
```

Just yesterday I took a look at ipw2200 bugzilla and searching with "Firmware error detected" I found this one

http://www.bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=800

that seems similar, but it's not solved. It seems that the message is very generic, and you've to get an error dump enabling debug to help them understand.

----------

## Cybersorcerer

thanks for letting me know about the bug at bugzilla. I created some additional documentation and filed it.

I hope they can sort this out soon. It's pretty annoying   :Sad: 

----------

## dadodrake

I have the same problem

----------

## dgaffuri

 *dadodrake wrote:*   

> I have the same problem

 

I hoped it was a solution   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wizatdiz

If you are using wpa or wpa2, make sure you disable hardware crypto in the 2200 driver.  My /etc/modules.d/ipw2200 contents:

```
# modules.d configuration file for IPW2200

# For more information please read:

#    README.ipw2200

# Configurable module parameters

# ------------------------------

# disable:   manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on])

# associate:   auto associate when scanning (default on)

# auto_create:   auto create adhoc network (default on)

# led:   enable led control on some systems (default 0 off)

# debug:   debug output mask

# channel:   channel to limit associate to (default 0 [ANY])

# qos_enable:   enable all QoS functionalitis

# qos_burst_enable:   enable QoS burst mode

# qos_no_ack_mask:   mask Tx_Queue to no ack

# burst_duration_CCK:   set CCK burst value

# burst_duration_OFDM:   set OFDM burst value

# mode:   network mode (0=BSS,1=IBSS,2=Monitor)

# hwcrypto:   enable hardware crypto (default on)

options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0
```

I can recreate your problem by setting hardware crypto to on.

----------

## dadodrake

 *wizatdiz wrote:*   

> If you are using wpa or wpa2, make sure you disable hardware crypto in the 2200 driver.  My /etc/modules.d/ipw2200 contents:
> 
> ```
> # modules.d configuration file for IPW2200
> 
> ...

 

Thank you for this tip. It looks like that my wireless network performance is OK now, but I need to test it. It seems that net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.6 is not working correctly for me. The 0.4.5 is fine with the hwcrypto=0 option for ipw2200. The firmware error in syslog didn't show up yet. Sorry for my bad english.

----------

## wizatdiz

I currently use this with wpa_supplicant-0.4.6 without problems.  If you post what your issue is, I will try to help.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *wizatdiz wrote:*   

> If you are using wpa or wpa2, make sure you disable hardware crypto in the 2200 driver

 

It works for me, thank you very much. Now I've another problem with wpa_supplicant too, but that's another topic.

----------

## tibyke

im also having problems with ipw2200 + wpa_supplicant on 2.6.14 any revision on an IBM thinkpad R50e.

all settings seem to be fine, since they work perfectly with 2.6.13 any revision.

hwcrypto is off, yet is seems as if it was some sort of key pairing/authentication issue.

```
Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 264 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     69 6e 73 6f 6d 6e 69 61                           insomnia        

proto: 0x3

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=1 (0x1)

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='insomnia'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:e3:a1:9f

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 678 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:14:bf:15:df:f9 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:04:e2:d8:d6:62 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:11:e2:01:6c:58 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:14:bf:15:df:f9 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:04:e2:d8:d6:62 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:11:e2:01:6c:58 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Signal 2 received - terminating

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

```

anyone got a hint?

----------

## tibyke

some progress: 

i reviewed all my settings, and figured out that none of the kernel encryption modules get loaded automagically in 2.6.14.x

in 2.6.13 they work just fine. these are:

- aes_i586

- arc4

- michael_mic

- ieee80211_crypt_ccmk

- ieee80211_crypt_tkip

all the settings are the same, even the kernel config is dentical.

after loading these modules manually, nothing really gets better, almost the same output from

wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eth1 -D wext -d:

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='insomnia'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:e3:a1:9f

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=16 enc_capa=0x0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 678 bytes of scan results (3 BSSes)

Scan results: 3

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:04:e2:d8:d6:62 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:14:bf:15:df:f9 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:11:e2:01:6c:58 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:04:e2:d8:d6:62 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:14:bf:15:df:f9 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:11:e2:01:6c:58 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Signal 2 received - terminating

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)

----------

## tibyke

~x86 wpa_supplicant did the trick.

t

----------

